# [HOW TO] Segemented Projects A step by step workflow.



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

This is going to be turned into a video instruction set.

I started recording the videos this past weekend, they will be in different segments, I started importing the videos into Premiere Pro, and will start the editing process today, and release the videos as I complete each one.

I hope to post the first 2 this week.

Jim


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

*Stave Segmented Bowl Workflow.*

reserved


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

reserved part 2


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

reserved 3


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

again 4


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

and 5 should cover me


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

10 pieces would be 18 degrees, not 10.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> 10 pieces would be 18 degrees, not 10.


Yup, you’re right, I was really tired when I started typing this up.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep... gonna be following this one. Thanx for the tutorial!!
..Jon..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This will be good, even though I do.t have a planer yet


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill do the tut tomorrow, snap the pics, write it all down, probably post Monday at latest. There is a lot to write, and I got caught up in spoons, chisel rack, coffee mug, and I went OCD on the shop and cleaned it up today.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to see this, too. It's almost time to start on some Christmas presents.

Thanks for taking this on.

Rob


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, Updated OP, I will continue to update the OP, then move to each post I reserved.

Mods, wanna make this sticky?....


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

I am anxiously awaiting the finish to this. I have a request for knitting bowls, and this looks to be the ticket for what I want to accomplish! Thanks oldmacnut.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

updated OP.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I must be doing something wrong. I can't open any of them.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

oldmacnut said:


> Ok, Updated OP, I will continue to update the OP, then move to each post I reserved.
> 
> Mods, wanna make this sticky?....


Well I will make it a sticky or move it to our tutorial thread after I see how it goes. Nothing personal but I've been waiting to see this one also but it just hasn't went anywhere in 2 1/2 months. :laughing:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Well I will make it a sticky or move it to our tutorial thread after I see how it goes. Nothing personal but I've been waiting to see this one also but it just hasn't went anywhere in 2 1/2 months. :laughing:



Yeah, trying hard to juggle turning 50+ bowls, and making lamps and other stuff to sell this month, since the lathe broke I took the time this weekend to setup multiple cameras to start filming, I'll jump on and get the first 2 videos cut and rendered tonight after wife gets home.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

oldmacnut said:


> Yeah, trying hard to juggle turning 50+ bowls, and making lamps and other stuff to sell this month, since the lathe broke I took the time this weekend to setup multiple cameras to start filming, I'll jump on and get the first 2 videos cut and rendered tonight after wife gets home.


No need to explain. I know how things go. I was just letting you know I can't sticky a thread until I know it's worthy. I would look like a fool doing it with a thread that has no info. :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

oldmacnut said:


> updated OP.


i see nothing new :no::no:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't see anything either.


----------

